# Nora Roberts books on Lifetime TV



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

If you are a fan of Nora Roberts' books, she has 4 more of them that have been made into movies for tv. They will be showing on the Lifetime channel in March/April.

Northern Lights - 3/21
Midnight Bayou - 3/28
High Noon - 4/4
Tribute - 4/11

Unfortunately, none of these books are extremely cheap now but I still may pick them up to read them before the movies come out. I saw a couple of her previous movies after I read the books and I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> If you are a fan of Nora Roberts' books, she has 4 more of them that have been made into movies for tv. They will be showing on the Lifetime channel in March/April.
> 
> Northern Lights - 3/21
> Midnight Bayou - 3/28
> ...


Northern Lights is my favorite NR stand-alone book. It's the only book where I turned the last page and went straight back to the beginning and read it all over again. That one and Homeport were the first two NR's I replaced on my K. Took me a while to let go of the DTVs.

I'll be setting my recorder for this one.

Thanks.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice. Northern Lights is one of my all-time favorite books, and hopefully this will inspire me to move High Noon and Tribute higher on my to-be-read list. Too bad Midnight Bayou was one of the few books by Nora that I absolutely hated. 

For those of you who miss them on Lifetime, they should be out on DVD a few months later. And then on sale for really cheap a few months after that, if they follow the pattern of the previous four. 

Which reminds me, I need to go buy the last 4 on DVD for my mom.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

meglet said:


> Nice. Northern Lights is one of my all-time favorite books, and hopefully this will inspire me to move High Noon and Tribute higher on my to-be-read list. Too bad Midnight Bayou was one of the few books by Nora that I absolutely hated.


Midnight Bayou was definitely not one of my favorites, except when they realized that he was walking like a pregnant woman. That was funny.



> For those of you who miss them on Lifetime, they should be out on DVD a few months later. And then on sale for really cheap a few months after that, if they follow the pattern of the previous four.


Thanks for that info. I think I'll tape it anyway, and then if it's really good, I'll watch for the DVD.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

meglet said:


> Which reminds me, I need to go buy the last 4 on DVD for my mom.


There were four other Nora movies on Lifetime already?

What were they, and where can I buy them?


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

CS said:


> There were four other Nora movies on Lifetime already?
> 
> What were they, and where can I buy them?


Montana Sky
http://www.amazon.com/Montana-Sky-Ashley-Williams/dp/B000R7G9D8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1235718047&sr=1-1

Angel's Fall
http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Fall-Heather-Locklear/dp/B00000F4F3/ref=pd_bxgy_d_img_b

Carolina Moon
http://www.amazon.com/Carolina-Moon-Claire-Forlani/dp/B000S1KUMO/ref=pd_bxgy_d_img_c

Blue Smoke
http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Smoke-Alicia-Witt/dp/B000S1KUME/ref=pd_bxgy_d_img_b

They are often available in a buy 1 get 1 free sale, or the frequent TV on DVD sales.

The other reason to wait for DVD is that Lifetime does not necessarily broadcast in widescreen, but the movies are filmed in widescreen and released on DVD in widescreen. Just in case anyone cares.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Have they been reasonable true to the books?  Why am I even asking.  I just checked IMDB to see who they cast and they have even changed the names of the characters.  

Charlene Galligan
Nate Burns
Meg Galligan

Eddie Cibrian looks good for Chief Burke.  

I'll cross my fingers and give it a try.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad to hear that Northern Lights was a good book! I was planning on buying that to read before the movie but wasn't sure. Now it looks like I should do that.

Sad to hear Midnight Bayou was not good....but now I won't spend the money to read it. I'll just watch the movie.

I bought Tribute back a few months ago for $3 or $4, so I guess I'm all set on that one. I haven't read it yet, but now that will push it to the front. Anyone read this one yet?  How is it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Glad to hear that Northern Lights was a good book! I was planning on buying that to read before the movie but wasn't sure. Now it looks like I should do that.


At least if you read it before, you'll know the right names for the characters. According to IMDB, they've also added someone who will be playing himself. No idea who this guy is or why he would be in the movie.

If you like Ripley (I did) in _Heaven and Earth_ (Three Sisters Island Trilogy), you'll like Meg.



> I bought Tribute back a few months ago for $3 or $4, so I guess I'm all set on that one. I haven't read it yet, but now that will push it to the front. Anyone read this one yet? How is it?


I didn't get that one because I didn't hear anything good about it.

I absolutely love some of NR's books and some I just shake my head and put them straight into the Goodwill box. She's hit or miss with me.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

meglet said:


> They are often available in a buy 1 get 1 free sale, or the frequent TV on DVD sales.
> 
> The other reason to wait for DVD is that Lifetime does not necessarily broadcast in widescreen, but the movies are filmed in widescreen and released on DVD in widescreen. Just in case anyone cares.


Thanks, Meglet.



KindleGirl said:


> Sad to hear Midnight Bayou was not good....but now I won't spend the money to read it. I'll just watch the movie.


Whoever told you that is quite mistaken IMO. It's one of Nora's best books, if you ask me.



> I bought Tribute back a few months ago for $3 or $4, so I guess I'm all set on that one. I haven't read it yet, but now that will push it to the front. Anyone read this one yet? How is it?


I remember enjoying it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> Whoever told you that is quite mistaken IMO. It's one of Nora's best books, if you ask me.


Neither Meglet nor I liked Midnight Bayou. YMMV, right?  That's why sampling is such a great feature of the K. It gives everyone a chance to make up their own minds.

I would love to see a movie made of _Homeport_. It's neck-and-neck for my favorite with _Northern Lights_.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Neither Meglet nor I liked Midnight Bayou. YMMV, right?  That's why sampling is such a great feature of the K. It gives everyone a chance to make up their own minds.


Agreed!!! That's what I love about the Kindle!

May I ask: How come you and Meglet didn't enjoy Midnight Bayou? I personally found it extraordinary that Nora could craft such a well-told, spooky horror tale. Are you two just not fans of the genre?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> Agreed!!! That's what I love about the Kindle!
> 
> May I ask: How come you and Meglet didn't enjoy Midnight Bayou? I personally found it extraordinary that Nora could craft such a well-told, spooky horror tale. Are you two just not fans of the genre?


For myself, yes, I'm not a fan of spooky horror. It takes away from the story and the writing for me. Sort of read the Circle trilogy, but that one didn't work for me either.

I do like NR's fantasy books; The Key trilogy and Three Sisters Island trilogy (although the "demon" was rather generic).

Did not like the In the Garden trilogy. Too similar to Midnight Bayou and stretched out over three books.

Authors like Barbara Cartland, who wrote a book a month, used the same boilerplate for each story. NR may use similar characters, but she always gives them a little twist. Her storylines are different and she seems to switch easily between genres. Not to mention I love her humor. Basically, there is a Nora Roberts book for most tastes.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

CS said:


> Agreed!!! That's what I love about the Kindle!
> 
> May I ask: How come you and Meglet didn't enjoy Midnight Bayou? I personally found it extraordinary that Nora could craft such a well-told, spooky horror tale. Are you two just not fans of the genre?


I'm not a fan of spooky horror, and I seem to remember that this book just seemed weird to me, also. And less of a romance than Nora's usual. It's been a few years since I read it, so I don't really remember what I didn't like, other than forcing myself to finish the book, and putting it down with an "ick" and having no desire to read it again.

Unlike gertiekindle, though, I did really enjoy the In the Garden trilogy. Haven't gotten around to reading the Key and Three Sisters trilogies, they're nowhere near the top of the pile becausye I have other books that sound more interesting right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

meglet said:


> Haven't gotten around to reading the Key and Three Sisters trilogies, they're nowhere near the top of the pile becausye I have other books that sound more interesting right now.


I have to read one of NR's in between the more serious books to give myself a break. Of course, if I need a huge break, I read a Stephanie Plum.

Reading Northern Lights right now for probably the tenth time.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> I have to read one of NR's in between the more serious books to give myself a break. Of course, if I need a huge break, I read a Stephanie Plum.
> 
> Reading Northern Lights right now for probably the tenth time.


NR's ARE the serious books in my library.  Ok, not really, since I do read a fair bit of true crime and mystery, not to mention too many tech manuals. But when I read, it's for entertainment, so most of my books are pretty light.

I still remember the first time I read Northern Lights, took the hardback with me on a flight from Seattle back to New York. I only got about 2/3 through it, and spent the next two nights finishing it instead of visiting with the friend I was traveling with. It's stayed on my favorites list ever since.

I'm currently re-reading Angels Fall, simply because I happened to open the sample I sent to my Kindle as a reminder to buy it later, then got sucked in by the end of the first chapter.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I've just finished watching the Lifetime movie version of Nora Roberts' Northern Lights. I have no idea how faithful it is to the book (I have the DTB laying around somewhere, but I haven't read it yet). I absolutely loved the movie though. Just a lot of fun. 

Can't wait for Midnight Bayou next week. I know that book has gotten mixed reviews around these parts, but it's one of my favorite Noras, and they actually sprung for some decent name actors (Jerry O'Connell and Faye Dunaway). Should be a good time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> I've just finished watching the Lifetime movie version of Nora Roberts' Northern Lights. I have no idea how faithful it is to the book (I have the DTB laying around somewhere, but I haven't read it yet). I absolutely loved the movie though. Just a lot of fun.


Glad you bumped this up, CS. I was going to search for it.

I was sort of watching the all day Nora-thon, and was quite disappointed. They made everything into a soap opera, and I didn't like the quality of the film itself. I was prepared to be disappointed.

Not so. _Northern Lights_ wasn't too bad. I still don't understand why they had to change the names. They even changed the name of the dog that was murdered (Yukon) and never explained why he was killed.

Hopp was absolutely perfect. The rest of the characters didn't quite come off, but they weren't totally wrong. Nate needed to be more depressed in the beginning and Meg needed to be more ... brazen is the only word I can think of, or maybe just tougher and more self-centered. Actually, she's all of those things.

The one bad scene was when the boys were lost on the mountain and Meg gave Nate a hard time about going up to find them. When you read the book (and you absolutely should), you'll see that's not her style at all.

I think the screenwriter did a decent job of adapting the book. Of course, the book is much meatier and there is character development which they couldn't include in the movie, but I was pleasantly surprised overall.

If you thought the movie was fun, you'll love the book. But then, you know NR's sense of humor.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

This Author gets a lot of pub, as I have seen her name in a few places already.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I for one like the books much better than the movie versions. (yes, my wife hooked me on JD Robb, then Nora Roberts)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> I for one like the books much better than the movie versions. (yes, my wife hooked me on JD Robb, then Nora Roberts)


That is always the way, isn't it. It's why I was reluctant to watch Northern Lights as it is one of my favorite NR books. I don't think I will rush to watch it again, but it was pretty well done. None of the Roberts humor, though.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Sometimes it's less of an effort to watch the movie instead of reading the book.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

When I have read the book first, I see all the things that were changed and always feel "why did they do that?" with most of them. I realized that a 2 hour movie can't have the same content as a five hundred page book, but I sure don't like most of the translations.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm looking forward to see how they "translate" Tribute.  I really enjoyed the book...I'm hoping I'm not disappointed by the movie!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I liked _Tribute_ and _High Noon_, I'll watch, but I won't promise to enjoy.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Did you see where LeAnn Rimes was caught having a little sumpin' sumpin' with her co-star? There were initial denials, but then the tape came out of them having a romantic dinner, complete with hand-holding and smoochies. What they used to call canoodling.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Did you see where LeAnn Rimes was caught having a little sumpin' sumpin' with her co-star? There were initial denials, but then the tape came out of them having a romantic dinner, complete with hand-holding and smoochies. What they used to call canoodling.


Too bad they didn't translate some of that chemistry to the movie.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Indeed


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

The second Nora Roberts movie of 2009, Midnight Bayou, was on earlier tonight.

I watched it and enjoyed it. They mixed the events from the book around a bit, but it was still true to its source material.

Faye Dunaway's character was played up as mysterious and creepy for the movie, whereas she was much sweeter in the book - but I sense that was intentional to give it more of a horror movie feel.

Fun overall.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They did update it to include the Katrina events. I'm glad they filmed it in New Orleans, they need all the help they can get. I thought it stayed true to the book and enjoyed it.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

The third Nora movie of 2009, High Noon, was on earlier. I haven't read the book, so I don't know how it compares, but I thought the movie was decent enough. I wasn't a fan of Ivan Sergei's stiff performance, and I don't think the chemistry was necessarily there between him and the female lead, Emilie de Ravin (ditto for Northern Lights though). Still, I found this enjoyable enough. It wasn't the best of the three movies so far, but it had enough going for it: Fun action, cool hostage negotiator scenes, and an interesting build-up to the grand finale. Cybil Shepherd was unfortunately wasted, but man does she still look good for her age.

The final movie, Tribute, is next week. I really enjoyed that book, but we'll see how the movie goes. I've never been much of a Brittany Murphy fan, but I can concede that she does have talent.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I watched last night and it followed the book. I agree Cybil Shepherd was wasted. They could have beefed it up a bit by explaining why the Mother couldn't leave the house. It wasn't the worst, but it wasn't the best either. I think that Carolina Moon was the best of all of the movies, which was one of the first four.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I watched last night and it followed the book. I agree Cybil Shepherd was wasted. They could have beefed it up a bit by explaining why the Mother couldn't leave the house. It wasn't the worst, but it wasn't the best either. I think that Carolina Moon was the best of all of the movies, which was one of the first four.


Agreed. I kept wondering what was wrong with the mother. Unless I missed something, it was never adequately explained in the movie.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I tried to get my DH to watch these and he walked away shaking his head LOL..............wonder why?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Darn, I missed it.  I haven't read the book, but I wanted to watch it for Ivan Sergei.  I liked him on Charmed.  His character was a perfect match for Paige.  

I guess I'll just read the book, which I prefer anyway.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Darn, I missed it. I haven't read the book, but I wanted to watch it for Ivan Sergei. I liked him on Charmed. His character was a perfect match for Paige.
> 
> I guess I'll just read the book, which I prefer anyway.


They will be repeated often. The last 4 books have been repeated over and over. I think they did a better job this time. Better actors and they fit their characters a little better. The books were all good, so you can't go wrong with reading them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kathy said:


> They will be repeated often. The last 4 books have been repeated over and over. I think they did a better job this time. Better actors and they fit their characters a little better. The books were all good, so you can't go wrong with reading them.


Northern Lights is one of my favorite stand alone NR books (Homeport is the other one). Mostly, I've read her trilogies. I'll have to start catching up on some of the others.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Northern Lights is one of my favorite stand alone NR books (Homeport is the other one). Mostly, I've read her trilogies. I'll have to start catching up on some of the others.


I have read all of her books and love them all. I fell in love with her books when I read Honest Illusions years ago. My favorites are Montana Sky and Carolina Moon, which were made into movies. Carolina Moon followed the book best. I reread her books often. I have also read all of the J.D. Robb books, which are great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I have read all of her books and love them all. I fell in love with her books when I read Honest Illusions years ago. My favorites are Montana Sky and Carolina Moon, which were made into movies. Carolina Moon followed the book best. I reread her books often. I have also read all of the J.D. Robb books, which are great.


I loved Honest Illusions. I think I read that one about a year ago. I'm going to have to read Carolina Moon. Everyone seems to like it.


----------



## TCLuvs2read (Apr 5, 2009)

Nora Roberts is my all time favorite author. I have read all her novels and can't wait to put my favorites on my Kindle2 when I get it tomorrow. I haven't seen any of the movies, but then again books are always 10 times better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

TCLuvs2read said:


> Nora Roberts is my all time favorite author. I have read all her novels and can't wait to put my favorites on my Kindle2 when I get it tomorrow. I haven't seen any of the movies, but then again books are always 10 times better.


Northern Lights and Homeport were the first two books I replaced on my Kindle. Then I replaced some of the trilogies and got a couple more that I hadn't read yet. It was still hard to get rid of the DTB's. 

Happy Kindling with your new K2.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

High Noon was a great book, and I stayed up late last night to watch the movie because I like the lead actors so much.  I was pleased with it. 

My favorite trilogy of hers is Blood Brothers... that would make a great feature film with the right actors.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

"Northern Lights" is on Lifetime again tonight in case you've missed it in the past or would like to see it again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> "Northern Lights" is on Lifetime again tonight in case you've missed it in the past or would like to see it again.


Watching it right now. It's my favorite stand-alone book of hers. Why did they have to change Pat's name and Nate's name? Why did Meg scare the bear away instead of shooting it? Animal rights? Once a bear is standing, you don't have much of a chance. Oh, well, I should know better.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm bummed. The hotel I'm staying in doesn't have the Lifetime channel. I've seen it once, but would have watched it again.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Omigosh, YAY for a Nora thread!

Honest Illusions was like my first ever favorite book, and still ranks in my Top 5. FABULOUS! I would give anything for them to make a movie of it.

My other NR faves include Homeport (already mentioned), The Reef (no mention?? check it out!), and the Three Sisters Island trilogy (Dance Upon the Air, something with Earth, and Feel the Fire) although I think it fizzled towards the end. OH, and the Chesapeake brothers trilogy or whatever, featuring the Quinn family. SO GOOD!

Even though I don't write romance, I'd definitely call Nora one of my big literary influences. (And pooh pooh to anyone who would laugh at her as a "literary" figure. I'd KILL for her career!)

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kristanhoffman said:


> Omigosh, YAY for a Nora thread!
> 
> Honest Illusions was like my first ever favorite book, and still ranks in my Top 5. FABULOUS! I would give anything for them to make a movie of it.
> 
> ...


Your fave Nora's are my faves, too. So I think I'll try The Reef. It's not one I've heard of. I agree about Three Sisters Island. The "evil" in Face the Fire was kind of pathetic.

Have you read the Key trilogy? That's another fave.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Nora as my absolute favorite author, and I love everything she's written (some more than others), including her JD Robb books. The movies are from some of my favorite NR books - and they were all horrible. Either I didn't like the hero or I didn't like the heroine, and there was never any chemistry between them. The stories were all boiled down to damsel-in-distress movies you'd expect from Lifetime.

Montana Sky, in particular, is a wonderful book. I also loved Honest Illusions and Genuine Lies. There are so many to recommend...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are these movies going to be on again?  Should I watch any of them, can't quite decide from the reviews...I haven't read many "Nora" books, mostly only the JD Robb series (although I did read the Quinn brother series some time ago).

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Betsy - I really wouldn't recommend any of them. The books are SO much better!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I find I don't like the classic Nora books as much as the JD Robb books, I like the edge in those.  I thought watching the movies might make me want to read the books...

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

lol - I think they'd have the opposite effect!

Aren't the JD Robb books wonderful? We get another one in November!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love Dallas!  (The character not the city, LOL!)  And Roarke.  Oh. My. Gosh.

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh, my gosh indeed!

There are all lot of sites that speculate on who would play the characters in a movie. I can't think of anyone who could do Roarke justice.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Honest Illusions was my first Nora Roberts book and I have read it several times. I loved Montana Sky and was disappointed in the casting, but it was better that some. I thought Carolina Moon was the closest to the book and I did like the casting for it. Now they need to make a TV series out of the J.D. Robb books. I would love that.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I tried to watch "Northern Lights."  Really, I did.  I loved the way most of the characters were portrayed and I realize that being a movie you get much less character development but in short, LeeAnn Rimes should stick to singing.  I couldn't watch her and since she's a big part of the movie I had to turn it off.

And maybe Joey on "Friends" is right.  If the leads are involved IRL there is no chemistry, if they're not involved there's lots of chemistry.  I couldn't stand watching Meg and Nate kiss. Ewwwwww.  

I'll have to watch for the other Nora Roberts movie adaptations.  This one bugged big time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I tried to watch "Northern Lights." Really, I did. I loved the way most of the characters were portrayed and I realize that being a movie you get much less character development but in short, LeeAnn Rimes should stick to singing. I couldn't watch her and since she's a big part of the movie I had to turn it off.
> 
> And maybe Joey on "Friends" is right. If the leads are involved IRL there is no chemistry, if they're not involved there's lots of chemistry. I couldn't stand watching Meg and Nate kiss. Ewwwwww.
> 
> I'll have to watch for the other Nora Roberts movie adaptations. This one bugged big time.


Lee Ann Rimes was definitely not Meg. Only Hopp was exactly right. I loved this book and I should never have watched the movie.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I also loved "Northern Lights" (the book), and really tried to like the movie.  If anybody watched it and hasn't read the book, do yourself a favor and go download it now!  It's so much better.  The casting was just so wrong, and the book was way too big to try to shrink down to a Lifetime movie.  It was sort of like flipping channels and going, "Hey, this vaguely resembles a really good book I read once...."


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

WalMart is selling the four most recent movies on DVD: http://www.examiner.com/x-15200-Nora-Roberts-Examiner~y2009m8d18-Nora-Roberts-2009-Lifetime-Movie-Collection-Available-in-DVD-Fomat-at-WalMart

The previous four are already out on DVD.

Don't know why anyone would want any of them, but there you are. 

Read the books!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie-

Nope, haven't read the Key trilogy, but if we're that closely matched in taste, I'll have to check it out! 

I read book 1 of the Garden Trilogy and have the other 2 (borrowed) but I can't really get excited about them...

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kristanhoffman said:


> Gertie-
> 
> Nope, haven't read the Key trilogy, but if we're that closely matched in taste, I'll have to check it out!
> 
> ...


Again, we're agreed. I didn't like the garden trilogy, although I stuck it out. I also didn't like the dream trilogy. Very unsatisfactory ending, plus I wasn't all that interested in the characters.

The Key trilogy has the best dog character she's ever written ... Moe. I just loved him.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie-

Oh, then I'm all over it! I LOVE dogs!

Hey, is anyone else NOT receiving notification of replies to posts/threads? I checked my spam filter and it's not in there either...

Kristan


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I loved that series. And I'd forgotten about Moe - I loved how Rowena behaved around him. I'll have to read that series again... for the third time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I loved that series. And I'd forgotten about Moe - I loved how Rowena behaved around him. I'll have to read that series again... for the third time.


I think that trilogy was one of the first I replaced on Kindle.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I think that trilogy was one of the first I replaced on Kindle.


And a very good choice it was!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

what is the order of that trilogy?

quote author=4Katie link=topic=4471.msg244040#msg244040 date=1250639342]
And a very good choice it was!

[/quote]


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> what is the order of that trilogy?
> 
> quote author=4Katie link=topic=4471.msg244040#msg244040 date=1250639342]
> And a very good choice it was!


Key of Light
Key of Knowledge
Key of Valor

Celtic gods and goddesses, search for magic keys, imprisoned souls. It's one of my favorite Nora trilogies. My fave being The Chesapeake Bay (Quinn Brothers) trilogy.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Key of Light
> Key of Knowledge
> Key of Valor
> 
> Celtic gods and goddesses, search for magic keys, imprisoned souls. It's one of my favorite Nora trilogies. My fave being The Chesapeake Bay (Quinn Brothers) trilogy.


Thx LOVE the Quinn series


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The Chesapeake (Quinn brothers) books are probably my favorite books of all time. I think I've read them five times already, and can't wait to read them again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> The Chesapeake (Quinn brothers) books are probably my favorite books of all time. I think I've read them five times already, and can't wait to read them again.


How did you like the fourth book about Seth? I was kind of disappointed. I think it was the girl. All the other brothers found women that really suited them. I just couldn't see Seth with whats-her-name.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't remember her too much (guess that tells you something) - I was just so excited to get another book in the series!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I don't remember her too much (guess that tells you something) - I was just so excited to get another book in the series!


Ditto, lol. I remember the other 3 books so vividly, though, especially Cam/Anna and Ethan/Grace. Makes me feel like I should reread Seth's...

(Phillip/Sybill was my least fave, honestly in part because the name Sybill, particularly for that character, seemed SO WRONG to me.)

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kristanhoffman said:


> (Phillip/Sybill was my least fave, honestly in part because the name Sybill, particularly for that character, seemed SO WRONG to me.)
> 
> Kristan


Yeah, but I loved when she punched Gloria. And I loved how Phillip kept twisting her around. Mr. Slick Ad Man still remembered how to B&E.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I really love Nora's books, and the Chesapeake series is by far my favorite. Everyone I've introduced it to feels the same way.

My friends are very bummed about my Kindle... now they'll have to buy their own books!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I really love Nora's books, and the Chesapeake series is by far my favorite. Everyone I've introduced it to feels the same way.


Nora definitely knows how to write men. I think she has four brothers and two sons.  She also writes very good nine-year old boys.



> My friends are very bummed about my Kindle... now they'll have to buy their own books!


Or buy their own Kindles.


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Nora definitely knows how to write men. I think she has four brothers and two sons.  She also writes very good nine-year old boys.


Absolutely agree with this. She also writes good family dynamics, whether functional or dysfunctional. And mean mothers, not to forget the humor she injects into her characters and novels. I could go on and on and it will be OT so I am stopping right here.

Prolly a well-known tidbit about the JD in JDRobb - J is for Jason and D is for Daniel, the first initials of her sons' names.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

AppleHeart said:


> Absolutely agree with this. She also writes good family dynamics, whether functional or dysfunctional. And mean mothers, not to forget the humor she injects into her characters and novels. I could go on and on and it will be OT so I am stopping right here.


I think we've kind of turned this into a books *and *movie thread.



> Prolly a well-known tidbit about the JD in JDRobb - J is for Jason and D is for Daniel, the first initials of her sons' names.


Didn't know this.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> She also writes very good nine-year old boys.


That's a really excellent point. She does that VERY well.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> She also writes very good nine-year old boys.


No joke, and that's harder than it sounds! I worked really hard on that for my short story "The Eraser" -- and was SO HAPPY when several peoplethat I _don't_ know told me that it came out sounding just like their kids. (One was even kind enough to put his remarks in a review!)











I really hope I'm as versatile as Nora someday. I think anyone who says "Oh I don't read/like romance novels" should have to try a Nora book. If anyone can change their mind, it's her. 

Kristan


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

my very favorite NR other than the Quinn Series is "Genuine Lies"  always wondered about a movie for that one


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> my very favorite NR other than the Quinn Series is "Genuine Lies" always wondered about a movie for that one


OMG - I was just thinking that the other day. It's perfect for a movie!

It's one of my very favorite NR books. Plus, it was my first, so I have a soft spot for it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

4Katie said:


> OMG - I was just thinking that the other day. It's perfect for a movie!
> 
> It's one of my very favorite NR books. Plus, it was my first, so I have a soft spot for it.


  it was my first also


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

LET'S CAST IT!

Julia Summers = ?
Eve Benedict = ?
Paul Winthrop = ?

My initial thoughts are... well crap, I'm drawing blanks. Um... Jennifer Garner, Michelle Pfeiffer (she's a little young though) or Goldie Hawn, and Eric Bana.

(... Okay, TOTALLY not happy with my set, but it'll have to do for now.)

Anybody else? You can add more characters too, if you want.

Kristan


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

kristanhoffman said:


> LET'S CAST IT!
> 
> Julia Summers = ?
> Eve Benedict = ?
> ...


I'll reread it first...I loaned out my copy never got it back so I'll get it on kindle


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Julia Summers - Sandra Bullock
Eve Benedict - Cloris Leachman (if she could tone it down a bit)
Paul Winthrop - Dylan McDermott or Dermot Mulroney (try to say THAT five times fast!)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ooo, I like Dylan or Dermot! Although for whatever reason, I always pictured Paul as being more... blondish? So my Eric Bana pick doesn't really work either. Maybe Aaron Eckhart??

A pic of him at IMDB...

Kristan


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh, yeah - Eckhart would work!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tribute is just starting.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Tribute is just starting.


Dang it - too late! I liked that book, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Dang it - too late! I liked that book, too.


You haven't even missed 20 minutes.

Why do they always cast female leads who look like they're 16 years old. Or is it just me.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> You haven't even missed 20 minutes.
> 
> Why do they always cast female leads who look like they're 16 years old. Or is it just me.


I set it to tape, but yeah, 20 minutes late. Let me know if it's worth watching. And thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I set it to tape, but yeah, 20 minutes late. Let me know if it's worth watching. And thanks!


Not as soapy/sappy as some of them I've tried to watch. I didn't like the girl who played Cilla. I haven't read the book, but Cilla seemed to do one stupid thing after another. Was it like that in the book?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I think in the book it wasn't that she did things wrong, she just wanted to be independent and not rely on her father that she didn't know that well, her neighbor, etc.  But lots of things went wrong, of course, but not really because of something she did.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I think in the book it wasn't that she did things wrong, she just wanted to be independent and not rely on her father that she didn't know that well, her neighbor, etc. But lots of things went wrong, of course, but not really because of something she did.


In the movie, Cilla kept running after Hennessy and his wife and screaming at them and even banging on their door and trying to push into the house. Just one of the stupid things she did. I'm guessing none of that was in the book. I can see one of Nora's women confronting them, but not running and screaming.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Now that you say that, I think she did go after him and his wife. Yeah, you're right - she did some stupid stuff. I can't remember if she was screaming at them. She probably was.

Now I may have to watch the movie tonight. I was really enjoying _Persuasion_, but that can wait.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Now that you say that, I think she did go after him and his wife. Yeah, you're right - she did some stupid stuff. I can't remember if she was screaming at them. She probably was.
> 
> Now I may have to watch the movie tonight. I was really enjoying _Persuasion_, but that can wait.


Since you've read the book, let me know what you think.

I'm watching Design Star right now, but High Noon is on. I had wanted to watch that last time it was on and I missed it. I love Ivan Sergei.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

It didn't tape.  

It asked me if I wanted to tape it or "Planet Earth" which my DD has set to tape.  I swear I chose "Tribute."  I must have pressed the wrong button.  We can only tape two things at a time and "Merlin" was already taping.  I know I can't not tape that or Mr. KM would not be a happy camper.

At least my DD will be happy too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> It didn't tape.
> 
> It asked me if I wanted to tape it or "Planet Earth" which my DD has set to tape. I swear I chose "Tribute." I must have pressed the wrong button. We can only tape two things at a time and "Merlin" was already taping. I know I can't not tape that or Mr. KM would not be a happy camper.
> 
> At least my DD will be happy too.


I'm sure it will be on again soon. You know how often they repeat these things.


----------

